# National Directory Database - optout



## machalla (24 Oct 2005)

I noticed a thread on this over on boards.ie and thought it might be of interest.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=314998

Effectively this is a means of opting out of recieving marketing calls to your home phone line.  All the telecoms providers are supposed to offer a means of signing up to this so direct marketers can't torment you.

It takes 28 days for it to take effect.  Some of the details are mentioned in the thread I linked to.

One useful thing is that UTV phone users can sign up for this online by ticking a box.  No need to be waiting to talk to someone about it.


----------



## Eeek!!!! (24 Oct 2005)

I signed up for this service with Eircom, but it means your number doesn't appear in the phonebook and won't show up on phones with caller ID. I've found that family and friends with caller ID are unwilling to answer calls showing a private number because they think it's a - marketing call! Can't win. I'm thinking of opting back in and using my natural charm and wit against the marketers....


----------



## stobear (24 Oct 2005)

Most marketing calls I was getting were from Eircom, 1800407207 or something like that. After the 8th missed call I called them back and asked to be removing from their marketing list, no hassle since and my number is for caller ID is not affected. The 'other' telco's haven't spotted me yet! D'oh , just jinxed that!!


----------



## Eurofan (24 Oct 2005)

Eeek!!!! said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of opting back in and using my natural charm and wit against the marketers....



Having never received one of these calls we were treated to a series a few months ago out of the blue. Each time I simply said "Can you hang on a sec I just have something on in the kitchen?" and then went back to watching telly.

No idea how long they held on for but no longer than a half hour episode of Seinfeld anyway  Took about 3 or 4 calls and they got the message, we haven't heard back since


----------



## Leo (24 Oct 2005)

Eeek, just dial 142 before the phone number you're dialling and your number will be displayed. Alternatively, for those of you whose phone numbers are normally displayed, dial 141 before the number to hide your id.
Leo


----------



## RainyDay (24 Oct 2005)

Eeek!!!! said:
			
		

> I signed up for this service with Eircom, but it means your number doesn't appear in the phonebook and won't show up on phones with caller ID.


I don't think the caller ID settings and the opting-out service are necessarily tied together. Ask Eircom can you reset your caller-ID setting to show your number on outgoing calls without opting back in for the service.


----------



## Eeek!!!! (24 Oct 2005)

Rainyday, you're absolutely right. A further call to Eircom has revealed that your caller ID CAN be displayed and you CAN stay in the phonebook. I'm back


----------



## MonsieurBond (24 Oct 2005)

Eeek!!!! said:
			
		

> Rainyday, you're absolutely right. A further call to Eircom has revealed that your caller ID CAN be displayed and you CAN stay in the phonebook. I'm back



Despite having opted out of cold calls via this database, I am still getting the odd call - I got an American voicemail yesterday saying I would a holiday or a yacht or a year's supply of Brasso or something. Irritating. In fact, it sounded like a computerised recording.

I suppose that non-irish companies are not bound by the _National _directory database cold calling settings?


----------

